# Hello plant geeks!



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi there

I'm back from moving, and all my internet woes.. hopefully.

I want to thank all the solid P-fury members for helping this forum along while I was gone!

So, I have good news, and horrible news.. The good news is, I can rescape my 75g tank, and 'once and for all' be rid of the cladophora issue I had for the last 8 months, as long as I don't accidentally introduce it to my tank again.. 
The horrible news is..... Charlie is dead. Yes, you heard it right.. Charlie is dead.














I am definately very sad to inform you all of that. My wife accidentally cranked the CO2 in his tank for about 9 hrs, and he never recovered... I changed his water, turned the CO2 off completely, dimmed the lights.. etc etc. He was weak after that, and I guess he was too stressed to survive the move.

I do have my 10g up and running with a Cherry shrimp farm going, and some ottos in it. It is a very low light tank w/Marsilea minuta, moss, some Crypts, and Guppy grass.
I should have a few pics up of it soon. It will be a long time before it looks the way it is supposed to, but I will post pics anyway









R.I.P. Charlie..


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Glad to hear your back, sorry to hear about your fish. damn shame.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn dippy-
that was one of the nicest I have seen too-Sorry for your loss-

On the flip side though man-Glad to have ya back around....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks. Anyone needing a home for their P?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry 2 hear about Charlie. Welcome back Dippy.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww man that sucks about Charlie.







He was such a cool fish. I had a big loss earlier this year as well, I know how bad it sucks.
Well glad to hear your back and the move is behind you.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey there.
Welcome back.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks all










I will be working on getting some pics of my 10g up soon, and I should have my 75g going in a month or 2


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

wow.....that was one AMAZING looking fish.....sorry to hear about it man.....


----------

